# 99211 w/pacer check



## sbreaker (Mar 23, 2010)

This is a very simple question, but my staff has me second guessing myself.  Can we code a 99211 with a pacer check?


----------



## deeva456 (Mar 24, 2010)

Hello,

Yes, if medical necessity supports billing 99211, but I have never seen 99211 billed with a pacer ck. 

Dolores, CPC -CCC


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 25, 2010)

If all you are doing is the pacer check then there is no need for the 99211 and your documentation will not support it.  All the time and observation involved is a part of the pacer check so just code for that.  I do not have my book on me at this point but if you need the code let me know and I will send it as soon as I hook back up with my book.


----------

